# Hindi/Urdu: जौनसा جونسا



## panjabigator

Greetings,

Question: is the correlative term जौनसा/جونسا a bona fida Hindi/Urdu word or is <jo> preferable?  For example:

जौनसी बात आप ने मुझ से कही थी, मैं उस से सहिम्मत हूँ।
جونسی بات ٓاپ نے مجھ سے كھی تھی، میں اس سے مطافق نھیں ھٗوں

(I apologize if the nastaliq is not displaying properly; not sure what's wrong on my end).

Thanks,
PG


----------



## Birdcall

I've never seen that word. I would think jo is much more common.

Also, "sahimmat," I've only seen that word spelled सहमत "sahmat" with the first a pronounced like the e in the English word hen.


----------



## Faylasoof

PG,

 *jaunsaa* جوسناजौनसा (masc.) & *jaunsii*(fem.) = whichever / whatever / whoever 

They are real Hindi-Urdu words but I agree with Birdcall that <_jo_>, or rather, <_jo bhii_> is much more common; as are <_jo koii bhii_> and <_jo kuchh bhii_>. 

So_ juansaa_ & _jaunsii_ are bona fide words and some Urdu dictionaries do list them. They are still used though not as much as the alternatives above.


----------



## panjabigator

Can anyone comment on if they are common in Delhi or Lucknow?  My mother uses it all the time, however I haven't heard it anywhere else.

Thanks for the correction Birdcall.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

This jonsa, if it is of any interest to you, is quite common in Pakistan, I have heard it a lot.... Don't think the majority of the people speak like this, though... It is still used by a tiny minority....


----------



## panjabigator

Are the Punjabiphone, by any chance, or is this used by the "Mohajir" community?


----------



## akak

panjabigator said:


> Can anyone comment on if they are common in Delhi or Lucknow? My mother uses it all the time, however I haven't heard it anywhere else.
> 
> Thanks for the correction Birdcall.


 
I've heard it a lot in Delhi, I think it was associated with people from west U.P. (Meerut, Aligarh etc) rather than east U.P. (Azamgarh, Benares)


----------



## panjabigator

akak said:


> I've heard it a lot in Delhi, I think it was associated with people from west U.P. (Meerut, Aligarh etc) rather than east U.P. (Azamgarh, Benares)



Must be a Delhi thing. My mum's from there.


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens[/B said:
			
		

> ;8944928]This jonsa, if it is of any interest to you, is quite common in Pakistan, I have heard it a lot.... Don't think the majority of the people speak like this, though... It is still used by a tiny minority....



*Cilquiestsuens Sahib. You don't mean a minority of one, do you? Namely Inzimaam-ul-Haq!*


----------



## SSK_Toronto

I was under the impression that it's of Panjabi origin. At least all the people I've heard use it, both in India and Pakistan, were of Panjabi origin.


----------



## Qureshpor

SSK_Toronto said:


> I was under the impression that it's of Panjabi origin. At least all the people I've heard use it, both in India and Pakistan, were of Panjabi origin.



Definitely not Punjabi. It is Urdu/Hindi. It follows the same pattern as Kaun-saa. Punjabi neither has kaun-saa nor jaun-saa.


----------



## BP.

QURESHPOR said:


> *Cilquiestsuens Sahib. You don't mean a minority of one, do you? Namely Inzimaam-ul-Haq!*


True true. I've heard that same unitarian minority say this. This discussion cleared up the albeit slight confusion it caused.


----------



## panjabigator

QP Sahib, do you say this or have you heard this? I wondered if maybe it follows the Punjabi correlative "jehrā."


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> QP Sahib, do you say this or have you heard this? I wondered if maybe it follows the Punjabi correlative "jehrā."



I don't quite follow your question, PG SaaHib. Could you please elaborate.


----------



## JaiHind

Original: जौनसी बात आप ने मुझ से कही थी, मैं उस से सहिम्मत हूँ।

My suggestion in Hindi => जो बात आपने मुझसे कही थी, मै उससे सहमत हूँ.


----------



## panjabigator

QURESHPOR said:


> I don't quite follow your question, PG SaaHib. Could you please elaborate.



I retract my question. I misread and thought that the consensus was that Punjabi speakers used "jaunsā."

JaiHind, thank you for the spelling corrections, but I'm interested in "jaunsā" and not "jo."


----------



## marrish

As explained above by Faylasoof SaaHib, this pronoun forms the part of the Urdu and Hindi language, but we've never used it. It is used frequently by the ones who use it in function of a ''space filler'', meaning a word which you use in order to gain some time to think. How do you call it?

BTW, ''how d'you call it'' may be a good translation for _'jaunsaa', jaunsii_.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> As explained above by Faylasoof SaaHib, this pronoun forms the part of the Urdu and Hindi language, but we've never used it. It is used frequently by the ones who use it in function of a ''space filler'', meaning a word which you use in order to gain some time to think. How do you call it?
> 
> BTW, ''how d'you call it'' may be a good translation for _'jaunsaa', jaunsii_.



marrish SaaHib, do you mean it implies something like, "ya3nii" (Arabs seem to use this word a lot) or "You know.." as used by English speaking people? I was n't aware of this usage of "jaunsaa".


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib, do you mean it implies something like, "ya3nii" (Arabs seem to use this word a lot) or "You know.." as used by English speaking people? I was n't aware of this usage of "jaunsaa".


Yes, Qureshpor SaaHib, this is the usage I hinted towards. I think the comparison with the Arabic _ya3nii_ is a lucky one. 
It would be something like this:
_میں نے وہ خط، ایھ، جونسا۔۔۔ ابھی تک میز پر پڑا ہے، جونسا۔۔۔ نہیں بھیج سکا۔_
_maiN vuh xatt, eh, jaunsaa... vuh abhii tak mez par paRaa hai, jaunsaa... nahiN bhej sakaa۔
_
This is a made-up example since it has been long enough since I heard this for the last time to forget the situation. How are this sort of _''taraakiib''_ referred to in English?


----------



## panjabigator

I think these are called "filler words," Marrish. I've never heard this use of "jaunsā" before. Good to know.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Yes, Qureshpor SaaHib, this is the usage I hinted towards. I think the comparison with the Arabic _ya3nii_ is a lucky one.
> It would be something like this:
> _میں نے وہ خط، ایھ، جونسا۔۔۔ ابھی تک میز پر پڑا ہے، جونسا۔۔۔ نہیں بھیج سکا۔
> maiN vuh xatt, eh, jaunsaa... vuh abhii tak mez par paRaa hai, jaunsaa... nahiN bhej sakaa۔_
> 
> This is a made-up example since it has been long enough since I heard this for the last time to forget the situation. How are this sort of _''taraakiib''_ referred to in English?


If you watch the Pakistani anchor Mohammad Malick on youtube, you will find he uses "jaunsaa" as a filler quite often. At least it appears to me that he is doing this.


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> If you watch the Pakistani anchor Mohammad Malick on youtube, you will find he uses "jaunsaa" as a filler quite often. At least it appears to me that he is doing this.


Ah, thanks for that! I've just played the last video on his channel — only after 14 minutes (where he was only interviewing someone else, so he took less than half of the time for himself) — he said that indeed. Thanks for reviving this thread - you have the memory of an elephant.
So we've got a filler word here.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Example from the song "DJ-Wale Babu", by the Indian rapper Badshah   [OulN7vTDq1I at 1:46]

_are Dii-je vaale gaanaa bajaa de
jaunsaa bebii kah rahii hai!_

(Badshah has Punjabi ancestry and also sings in Punjabi, for what it's worth)


----------



## Gop

akak said:


> I've heard it a lot in Delhi, I think it was associated with people from west U.P. (Meerut, Aligarh etc) rather than east U.P. (Azamgarh, Benares)


Among my acquaintances in Delhi there was one person who came from a place close to Nepal who always began his replies to most questions by “dekhiye-ji, jaunsa....”. I remember this even today after so many years because this ‘jaunsa’ was incomprehensible to me and used to trouble me a lot. It is clear now that this ‘jaunsa’ was a filler word, as suggested by panjabigator SaaHib and Qureshpor SaaHib.


----------



## WaizKhan

panjabigator said:


> QP Sahib, do you say this or have you heard this? I wondered if maybe it follows the Punjabi correlative "jehrā."


Yes, It's only used by Punjabis here, and in my opinion it's Urdu translation of "jehra". Jonsa is not a Urdu word, but is used by Punjabis instead of "jehra" in Urdu.


----------



## Qureshpor

WaizKhan said:


> Yes, It's only used by Punjabis here, and in my opinion it's Urdu translation of "jehra". Jonsa is not a Urdu word, but is used by Punjabis instead of "jehra" in Urdu.


It is not only used by Punjabis and it *is* an Urdu word!


----------



## Jashn

It is in Urdu Lughat under this spelling:  جَون سا


----------

